# Best BOV



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I found a few old post that several people had said were good BOV.I think for me, a fairly new person on here this could be a good new/old thread.I too worry about EMP's making trash of my newer car.I wish the people with more knowledge would tell what would do without modifications..I think I've read enough that says non-gas engines are the best  and that most cars/trucks before 1986 would be the best investment.I wanted a 1984 Toyota 4wd extended cab automatic..but fat chance of finding that :brickwall:Sometimes we forget that some of us don't have SO that knows these thing and can "fix" them too:surrender:.Also the extra parts that would be good to have as spares.( I'm working on the tools that would be needed too).


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

anything with a carburetor- non-computer engine will do, no sensors ,modules,etc; just a mechanical fuel pump with a electric one as back-up ,a 3 gauge set-up(oil-temp-amps/volts)and you can go anywhere.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wouldn't mind a dodge powerwagon.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

This question is always fun because it invites a lot of opinion. Here are a few considerations. No one really knows what would happen with an EMP and an EMP is a very specific disaster scenario. If you need something that will be a daily driver and you aren't looking for an "EMP proof" vehicle, then a late model SUV or pickup will do. You probably want 4WD and cargo carrying capacity as well as long range and reliability. It is specifically because of the idea of losing your vehicle in an EMP that people suggest older vehicles. Since most of the vehicles old enough to have carburetors or mechanical fuel systems are now approaching, or over, 30 years old, getting one in good shape is a challenge. If you want to go that route, you need to think in terms of a restoration. If you can do the work yourself, go for it. If not, you're looking at a big ticket item and about a year's delay while getting the work done.

You might also want to supplement whatever vehicle you get with some bicycles and carts just in case fuel becomes unobtainable.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Best BOV is a very subjective, personal, and situational thing. something to get you 50 miles out of town in case of riots is going to look very different frome something meant to get 300 miles away after a massive EMP. Its like asking what the best rifle is; the only correct answer is 'it depends'. Of course the best pistol is Glock, but even then theres a caliber debate...


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

A Basic BOV

A BOV only, not something intended for use in the PAW, can be pretty simple. It only needs the range and ability to get you where you need to go and have enough carrying capacity to take along the people and supplies that need to go with you.

It can be old and beat up. It can be ugly as sin. Doesn't need AC, though a heater/defroster is good. Does need decent tires, good brakes, and working lights. Any old car that can make that one trip to get you to safety can be a BOV. Doesn't need fancy electronics, either entertainment or power train. It just needs to be ready to go when you turn the key. It can sit up on blocks, taken down once a year to blow out the cobwebs and retreat the fuel. When it is needed, push it off the blocks, get in, and go. Doesn't matter if it doesn't go one foot further than the driveway of your destination. It got you to safety and that is all that matters. Sure, it can be much more, but it doesn't have to be.


A PAW vehicle is another thing entirely. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jerry D Young said:


> A Basic BOV
> 
> A BOV only, not something intended for use in the PAW, can be pretty simple. It only needs the range and ability to get you where you need to go and have enough carrying capacity to take along the people and supplies that need to go with you.
> 
> ...


Excellent distinction.


----------

